# Pics of Emiki



## seacanekb (Sep 17, 2009)

So I've meant to do this for a while but hadn't until now. This is Emiki. We call her Miki, Meeks, or Meekins for short. In Japanese, Emi means smile, and Iki means breath or spirit, so we thought this would fit our little one now. She's about 6 months old now and going through her adult quilling so she's not a happy camper. We just switched her to new fleece liners today, and thus far she is attempting to sleep under the liners against the plastic of her cage. Silly girl...

Anyways, here are some post bath dry-off pics in her towel while she dried, enjoy! :










I think it looks like she's smiling in this one, fits her name 










Miki in a mad dash to our pillows on our bed. She likes to hide behind them. Her speed waddle lead to the blurriness of the picture.

That's all for now. We'll have to get some of her in her new Planes, Trains, and Automobiles fleece soon once she stops quilling and is less grumpy


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

cute! LOVE THAT NAME IT GENIUS AND UR RIGHT IT DOES LOOK LIKE SHES SMILING IN THE FIRST SHOT LOL


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cute.  Just wanted to let you know that she isn't Salt & Pepper, though. Looks like Algerian Grey or Chocolate, to me.


----------



## seacanekb (Sep 17, 2009)

Hmmm... That's weird. The breeder we went to had both her Mom and Dad and told us that the Mom (who we saw) was Salt & Pepper and the Dad (who we didn't see) was Algerian. Either way, it doesn't matter very much to us what she is, we just know we love her  <3


----------



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

The second shot looks like a hover-hog.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

True salt & peppers are VERY rare. It's very common for breeders that have no idea what they are doing, to call their hedgies salt & pepper.

If they told you one was salt & pepper and one was Algerian... :lol: 

That's like saying this one is a pomeranian, and this one is a dog. Algerian is a species, not a color. Salt & Pepper, for example, is the White Bellied version of Algerian Black.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is so very pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seacanekb (Sep 17, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> True salt & peppers are VERY rare. It's very common for breeders that have no idea what they are doing, to call their hedgies salt & pepper.
> 
> If they told you one was salt & pepper and one was Algerian... :lol:
> 
> That's like saying this one is a pomeranian, and this one is a dog. Algerian is a species, not a color. Salt & Pepper, for example, is the White Bellied version of Algerian Black.


Haha, well, as long as she was healthy, that's all I could ask for from the breeder. Like I said, it doesn't matter all too much what she is. She's a beauty to us. I liked your explanation though. At my parents house we have one of those, a Great Dane/Dog mix  We don't know what she is, but again, we love her just the same. She has not, and will not, be meeting Miki 

Thank you all for your kind comments. We think she's a cutie too!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Cute alert  love the name too.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Your hedgie is too cute and I absolutely love the name  That picture does look like a smile and makes the name even more precious, Congratulations


----------



## bernardy25 (Dec 15, 2009)

Emiki looks very cute and sweet.


----------

